# Son of Nor - Erfahrungen



## MaxSchwab (2. April 2015)

Hey Leute, 

bin gestern durch Zufall auf Steam über das Spiel "Son of Nor" gestoßen. Da mich das Setting und das ungewöhnliche Gameplay angesprochen haben, dachte ich mir, dass man für den Preis eigentlich nix verkehrt machen kann - und siehe da: Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt! Wer schon immer mal Jedimäßig Gegner mit "der Macht" (in diesem Fall Telekinese) durch die Gegend schleudern wollte, kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten  

Auch ansonsten macht das Gameplay echt was her und ist mal was erfrischend anderes. Man kann z.B. auch durch Terraforming seine Umgebung verändern, fast wie in einem Leveleditor, nur dass man dabei noch im Spiel ist. Für ein Indiegame sieht es auch echt okay aus! 

Weil ich jetzt hier noch keinen Thread gefunden habe wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr auch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel gemacht habt? Vor allem werden ja auch Oculus Rift und Eye-Tracking unterstützt, was natürlich megageil ist aber leider hab ich das nötige Equipment nicht. Kann jemand was von der Front berichten? 

Hier mal der Link für diejenigen, die es nicht kennen: Sparen Sie 15% bei Son of Nor auf Steam


----------

